# Installing Sound



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got a Proto 2000 by Walthers HO 2-8-8-2 I've been wanting to install sound in. Wanna use a Soundtraxx decoder. How do I program the whistle? I'm new to DCC and Sound. I'm debating to have someone install it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

after it is in stalled is the time that the sounds should be programed. Do you use JMRI?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you go to the Digitrax homepage you can download a manual for their decoders. You will find a list of the various whistles, horns etc so you can turn on your particular preference. If your loco is relatively recent installing should be a cinch. The electronics are likely in the tender and being large should accommodate a speaker and baffle easily thus overcoming the main problem with sound installations. If you can follow straightforward instructions and are reasonabley handy with a soldering iron I would say you could do it yourself. You may find help on YouTube.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

The soundtraxx paperwork that comes with the decoder will give you most of the CV codes you need to select your whistle. Their web site will give you much more in depth instructions so you can fine tune and tailor the sounds and functions to your tastes.


----------

